# Need a caribbean Jerk Rub Recipe



## buckscent (Aug 29, 2010)

Any good recipe for Caribbean Jerk Rub?  and how much do I need to make for about 150 wings?


----------



## eman (Aug 30, 2010)

1/2 cup fresh thyme leaves
2 bunches (about 15) green onions, finely chopped
1/4 cup ginger root, finely diced
3 Scotch bonnet peppers, stemmed and finely chopped - can sustitute w/ habaneros
1/4 cup peanut oil
5 garlic cloves, chopped
3 freshly ground bay leaves
2 teaspoons freshly ground allspice
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1 tablespoon freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon freshly ground coriander
1 teaspoon freshly ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons salt
Juice of 1 lime

Combine all the ingredients into a thick, chunky paste. The mixture will keep in a tightly sealed container in the refrigerator for several months

This is the one i use . pretty hot !!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2010)

Here you go - I just used this one yesterday on some wings and man were they good

*Jamaican Jerk Seasoning Recipe *

Hot and spicy, with a wildly sweet and smokey aroma! It is wonderful on pork, chicken and seafood. This recipe is intended for rotisserie or indirect grilling methods but can also be used for roasting meats in the oven. 

SERVES 6 

3 tablespoons fresh thyme
2 tablespoons fresh gingerroot, about 1 . 1/2 inches 
2 tablespoons ground allspice
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons oil 
1 tablespoon vinegar
2 tablespoons pineapple juice 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons salt
2 bunches green onions
2 fresh scotch bonnet peppers  or habanero peppers
6-8 garlic cloves, depending on size
2 fresh limes, juice of


----------



## olddawg (Sep 1, 2010)

This is pretty simple and everyone I've fed it loves it.

*OD’s Hot Jerk Spice Dry Rub*

Ingredients:

3 Tablespoon dried minced onion
2 Tablespoon onion powder
2 Tablespoon brown sugar
2 Tablespoon dried thyme
1 Tablespoon ground allspice
1 Tablespoon garlic powder
1 Tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
1.5 Tablespoons ground cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons  kosher salt
¾  teaspoon ground nutmeg 
¾  teaspoon ground cinnamon 
½  teaspoon Chinese 5 spice blend
Directions:

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, stir well.
Stores just like any spice, keeps well.
Just shake or mix well prior to use.
Makes 1 cup.
To use, lightly spray meat of choice with olive oil, rub jerk spice into meat.  Cover and marinade for at least 6 hours.  Smoke or grill.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

Saved both of these

Thanks guys


----------

